# requested system update vid and db audio latest 25hz 30hz track



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

requested "whats in it" vid and DBAudio's latest track, "25Hz and 30Hz bass test"
Iraggi 220A alt, G31 AGM batt in front from O'Reilley, (2) 100aH AGM O'Reilley in rear, cheap 0 gauge, Alpine IVA-W505 touch screen DVD to interface with digital PXA-H701 X-over, (4) Vifa XT25TG30 1" ring radiators 14kHz on up 66dB/oct off Kicker SX500.2, (2) CSS FR125S 4.5" XBL^2 full range 710Hz-14kHz off KX650.4 bridged, (4) Adire Audio Extremis 6.4 XBL^2 mids 80Hz-710Hz (2) KX850.4's bridged (4) FiCarAudio IB318's off (4) Audiopipe AP30001Ds 10Hz-200Hz in 55 cubic feet 20 inch diameter port 22Hz tune. 140 can Great Stuff expanding foam, (5) layer MDF wall backed by 2x6 frame. Toggle switches for each set of speakers, can play whatever set I want.

YouTube - requested system update vid and db audio latest 25hz 30hz track.AVI


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

you could probably haul a few illegal immigrants with that rig. so long as you got it bumping i doubt the authorities would suspect it.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

lol ever see "Weeds"? Thats not a bad idea! Nice avatar BTW


----------

